# Schwinn cruiser bike colors from '50s and '60s



## kickedintheSchwinn (Jun 3, 2013)

Can any Schwinn-o-philes here direct me to a comprehensive paint chip color chart for cruisers from the '50s and '60s? I'm talking with Tony Pendergraph, a.k.a. tpender3, about building a Deluxe Hornet. I'm undecided about my color choice and would love to see all of the factory colors that were available for ALL of the Schwinn cruisers (not just the Deluxe Hornet) during the time period mentioned. It seems that red/white, green, and blue were fairly common finishes. But I would like to know if there were other official Schwinn colors you could get on a cruiser, but just not as common. I want to investigate every single color before making a final decision for my Deluxe Hornet. Thank you very much for any assistance from fellow Schwinn lovers here at the forum.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Get a copy of the Heavy Weight Schwinn book by Geoff it has a color chart on the back. V/r Shawn


----------



## kickedintheSchwinn (Jun 4, 2013)

Freqman1-- Thanks very much for the heads-up on the book. That is exactly the kind of information I need.


----------

